

I made a rock paper scissors game using socket.io - mitenmit

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;coolfriends.me<p>What do you suggest i should do next? (Thank you :)
======
deletes
Hey, I just played mit and won 7 times in a row. :) But I didn't get any
coins.

You should definitely have a chat with the person option, otherwise there is
no opportunity to apply diversion and taunt the opponent.( make sure you ban
certain words )

Also a timer would be nice with a countdown would be nice.

History of the matches would be a must.

~~~
mitenmit
Hey deletes, good game :)

The scoring system is not implemented yet.. I wandered if there is a point to
do anything on the game.. I also was thinking of a chat system, the timer is
sure to come!

Very nice feedback, thank you!

------
mitenmit
I made some additions to the game based on the feedback i recieved like: chat
functionality, time limit of 5 sec for the games, see who played what after
the game, rankings of the current players and matches history.

What do you suggest i should do next?

------
jasonkester
Cool. Might want to show the actual results (who chose what) instead of just
telling you whether you won or lost.

Naturally, you can deduce that on your own, but in real life part of the fun
is seeing the hands in their final state.

------
brandonhsiao
I'm bh, the guy you just played a few times! (Guessing you're "mit.") Keeping
score and viewing a history of your past games with someone would be cool.

~~~
mitenmit
Yes i am mit, thanks a lot for the feedback :) I am thinking of winning 3
coins for every win and 1 coin for every draw (that may be the score system -
the coins) .. And then maybe buy some advantages with the coins like seeing
opponent's last few choices..

~~~
brandonhsiao
Once you've learned all there is to learn from this project, I'd suggest
making a more complicated game. Playing rps with people online in real-time is
cool, but what if you could play cards? Poker? Maybe even a new game you've
invented?

~~~
mitenmit
I am open for new ideas of simple and viral games :) I think there is a lot of
sites that are for traditional games, so maybe we should think of something
fresh and cool :)

------
khamoud
I was ialwayschooserock

Dude that was cool. I think it would be neat if there was a chat.

